# Driving from Summer Bay to Disney



## Corinne1123 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if I will need a car to drive to Disney from Summer Bay Resort?  They ofer a shuttle - is it worthwhile or better to rent a car?


----------



## Carl D (Jul 12, 2009)

Never stayed at Summer Bay, but I would bet it's safe to advise getting a car.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 12, 2009)

The problem I have with shuttles is that you travel on their schedule, and this inevitably leads to spending a considerable amount of time waiting around. Also, unless its a resort-owned shuttle, its likely to make several stops along the way (Summer Bay is at the far end of US 192).

IMHO, you could save yourself two to three hours each day and a grumpy family, by renting a car, even if the parking fees are highway robbery.


----------



## Vodo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Can't Imagine the Disney Area Without a Car*

I can't imagine a Disney area vacation without a car.  Summer Bay is at the far end of 192, so it's about five or six miles back to the "hubbub" area near I-4, but even if we were staying inside Disney at a resort right on the monorail line, we would want a car.  There's tons of shopping, restaurants, non-Disney theme parks and attractions -- and they all pretty much require a car.  And I agree that the shuttle schedules are usually frustrating and limited.  We tried the internal Disney bus system one vacation just for access to different parks while staying onsite and quickly abandoned it out of sheer frustration.  Thankfully, we're Floridians and had our car to revert back to.  

Cindy


----------



## mecllap (Jul 13, 2009)

Even staying on site, I prefer to have a car -- lots of advantages.  There are lots of factors to consider -- how many days will you be there (is it worth getting one or more Annual Passes which include parking, or is this a short one-time trip?); how many of you are there?; will anyone want to travel on a different schedule (one person going in earlier or later, or wanting to come back at a different time)?; do you have a stroller?; would it be helpful to have a car to carry extra stuff?; do you have more than one destination a day?; grocery/beer, minor "emergencies" runs?; what is the actual resort shuttle schedule -- is it multiple times during the day, or just once early in the morning with a late at night return?  (Waiting for the return bus at night after a long day, even staying on-site, can be a killer).
ETC.  We have been known to have two cars with us, and use them both.  Parking has gotten more expensive -- I think it may be $12.00 per day -- which allows you to park at more than one park during that day.
I'm obviously pro-car, but I'm sure you could make it work without one, if you need to.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 19, 2009)

we stayed at summers bay july 4th week and used the free shuttle several time with no problems..  

one came in the morning at 8:10 and second one at 10..

they go directly to disney with one pick up at the hotel across 192 Inn at summer bay.. the bus turn on black lake road into back of disney.. it took about 20is min to get to magic kingdom as that was the last stop.. (goes to epcot, Hollywood, AK, and MK.. 

coming back they had several buses starting at like 6 going to 11pm. 

they take you right to the gate so walking to parking and waiting on disney shuttle in eliminated and it FREE..  could it be down faster with a car.. yes. parking is 12 per car. 

taking the bus is better for the environment and whats the rush your on vacation remember..


----------

